# Any Eggheads Here?!?



## mfishsauce (Oct 24, 2018)

I realize this is a classy forum, but any fellow Eggheads here?


----------



## daveb (Oct 24, 2018)

Oh yeah. Google search site for BGE and you'll find several - and a bunch with the knock-offs as well.


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 24, 2018)

daveb said:


> Oh yeah. Google search site for BGE and you'll find several - and a bunch with the knock-offs as well.



Thanks for the reference! Glad to know I'm not the only one that thinks there are eggs and there are knock-offs


----------



## bkultra (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## panda (Oct 24, 2018)

i thought this was gonna be about dr robotnik from sonic cause he look like an egg


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 24, 2018)

Interesting. I thought the BGE was a knock-off (of a Komodo)


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 24, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Interesting. I thought the BGE was a knock-off (of a Komodo)



Touche!!!


----------



## daveb (Oct 24, 2018)

Green rules.

You can get Komodo's at the Wally Mart


----------



## 5698k (Oct 24, 2018)

KK guy here


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 24, 2018)

I have three Kamado Joe’s. Two black and one red.


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm interested to hear what flameboss got up their sleeve with 500...


----------



## JBroida (Oct 24, 2018)

Kamado Joe here


----------



## Ryndunk (Oct 24, 2018)

I've got the big green egg. I love it. That said, If I were looking to buy a grill today it would be red.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 24, 2018)

I've had four BGE's over time … currently have 2 X Large … one setup for low and slow and the other (having swapped gasket materials 5+ times) used for grilling (inferno temps when necessary) no gasket burnout anymore! Have used Kamado's and enjoy them as well … FWIW - The BGE folks have always backed up there products (limited to a cracked firebox for me) with no questions asked but I think Kamado is likely the same way ...


----------



## Bodine (Oct 26, 2018)

Egg head for 15 years now.


----------



## mille162 (Oct 26, 2018)

Ive got the MiniMax to use for summer bbq’s at the beach. Large at home on the deck. Love them both!


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Oct 26, 2018)

I've got an Akorn. I ain't got BGE $$$$. Works just as good too. Got it for my 40th. I was shocked how much I like it.


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 26, 2018)

Brandon Wicks said:


> I've got an Akorn. I ain't got BGE $$$$. Works just as good too. Got it for my 40th. I was shocked how much I like it.


Love the akorn design. Another one that I like is the Weber Smoky Mountain


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Oct 26, 2018)

mfishsauce said:


> Love the akorn design. Another one that I like is the Weber Smoky Mountain



Seems nice. Is it double walled?


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 26, 2018)

No not double walled. However, their summit grill is double walled


----------



## slobound (Nov 13, 2018)

#teamgreen and #teamred here

Also have a Blackstone in the mix as well!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 13, 2018)

Akorn is double walled and the giant killer of Kamato cookers


----------



## dwalker (Nov 13, 2018)

Primo.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 13, 2018)

I can’t tell you how many times these discussions have turned nasty on the Kamado forums. You simply have different units that have different things to offer. Inexpensive, medium priced, higher priced, then expensive. This is even relative. Kamados are very capable grills that are essentially the Swiss Army knife of charcoal grills, and any of them can produce extremely good results.


----------



## slobound (Nov 13, 2018)

dwalker said:


> Primo.


I've always wanted to try a Primo. I wouldn't mind having one of those on my patio too.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 14, 2018)

5698k said:


> I can’t tell you how many times these discussions have turned nasty on the Kamado forums. You simply have different units that have different things to offer. Inexpensive, medium priced, higher priced, then expensive. This is even relative. Kamados are very capable grills that are essentially the Swiss Army knife of charcoal grills, and any of them can produce extremely good results.


You and I have both been around the same forum to know it mostly comes down to the fact that most people scrimped and saved to buy a (generally considered) expensive cooker. That comes with a self protectionist mindset that “mine is the best.” I will freely admit to being in this camp when I got my first KJ. Once I saw how exclusionary that was, I mellowed out. Many people have not...


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 14, 2018)

Seriously ... Kamado ... BGE ... Akorn ... Primo ... all work ... IMO the better variable is quality of meat, basic cooking technique, etc. that produces results.

Also - I love the fact that there are a lot of folks, with WAY too much money to burn, who buy things like these and (after a few months) get rid of them for pennies on the dollar ... hence all but one of mine was bought = ;-)

Craigslist ... Ebay ... are your friends with these kinda things ...


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 14, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Also - I love the fact that there are a lot of folks, with WAY too much money to burn, who buy things like these and (after a few months) get rid of them for pennies on the dollar ... hence all but one of mine was bought = ;-)
> 
> Craigslist ... Ebay ... are your friends with these kinda things ...


Lucky you. I rarely see them listed around here, and when one does get sold the asking price isn't much less then full retail.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 14, 2018)

One issue with Craigslist or similar, at least in the case of bge, and Komodo Kamado, not sure of others, is that the lifetime warranty isn’t transferable. In my case, I’ll pay at least 25% more for new to get that warranty.


----------



## brianh (Nov 14, 2018)

I use my L BGE all the time. Waited for a sale when I bought it. I’d probably do KJ if I had to do it again but I love the Egg. Recently replaced the blown felt gasket with Rutland and permatex and it’s going strong. With the new gasket and Fogo charcoal, I now maintain smoking temperature (checked digitally) with a few degrees of fluctuation for HOURS. 

On the other end, it makes awesome pizzas, tandoori chicken, etc.


----------



## Anton (Nov 14, 2018)

XL primo here


----------



## dwalker (Nov 14, 2018)

I love my Primo XL , but sometimes wish I didn't get rid of my BGE. There are strengths in both designs but I can't say one is better than the other in use. I do like that Primo is made about 45 minutes from my house.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 14, 2018)

There's is a big learning curve with Kamato cooking over all other live fire cooking methods. I think it produces the most stable heat. I can get mine stable at a temperature that won't change a tenth of a degree for hours once dialed in. I find for long cooks say love 12 hours, one of the automated air fans are extremely useful. When I'm doing a whole packer brisket, I'll cook it for 24 hrs without opening the lid once. But, it took me many many cooks trying to get the thing heated properly to get to that point. I'd say it takes at least 1 1/2 to 2 hours of preheating to get the temp stable at 200 degrees. But once there she'll rock all night long.


----------



## brianh (Nov 14, 2018)

What mucho said! I smoke pork butts for about 6 hour or until bark is nice, foil, and stick in the oven. Pour juices over when pulled and hit with salt.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 14, 2018)

I use a cyberq with my kamado. It’s a Wifi connected controller that monitors and maintains grill temp, and monitors three different proteins. Some say it’s cheating, I say it’s convenient.


----------



## Paraffin (Nov 14, 2018)

Ugh, all this info makes it hard to choose between different brands for someone new to the game. I'm not ready to buy one of these things yet... we just rebuilt the deck it would live on for $10k, and finances have to recover first. But I do want one eventually, maybe next early Spring, when the weather starts to clear up here in the PNW.

I went through a propane grill phase for years, just for the convenience (yeah I know, don't shoot me). But I used a compact Weber camp grill in the yard while the deck was being destroyed and rebuilt this Summer, and I'm ready to get back into "real" grilling. Kamado was the one I found first, now I see there are other choices... yikes!


----------



## 5698k (Nov 15, 2018)

If you’re considering one of the big three, (bge, kj, or primo), I suggest you pick the one that has a local dealer nearest you. There really isn’t significant differences between them, save the primo xl shape, so customer service is extremely important. Don’t let anyone try to say one is better than the other, they’re just subtly different.


----------



## daveb (Nov 15, 2018)

5698k said:


> If you’re considering one of the big three, (bge, kj, or primo), I suggest you pick the one that has a local dealer nearest you. There really isn’t significant differences between them, save the primo xl shape, so customer service is extremely important. Don’t let anyone try to say one is better than the other, they’re just subtly different.



This. I've got the Egg and will kid about the "knock offs" , but, 

I did cooking classes and demo's with the Egg for a local dealer and was paid with gift cards. Used the gift cards to buy the Eggs. If I was going out of pocket my Egg would prob be black.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 15, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Ugh, all this info makes it hard to choose between different brands for someone new to the game. I'm not ready to buy one of these things yet... we just rebuilt the deck it would live on for $10k, and finances have to recover first. But I do want one eventually, maybe next early Spring, when the weather starts to clear up here in the PNW.
> 
> I went through a propane grill phase for years, just for the convenience (yeah I know, don't shoot me). But I used a compact Weber camp grill in the yard while the deck was being destroyed and rebuilt this Summer, and I'm ready to get back into "real" grilling. Kamado was the one I found first, now I see there are other choices... yikes!



While I am a clear KJ fanboy, I will agree you will not be able to tell the difference between the food coming off the grill. The experience of cooking and using can be different. 

To the best of my knowledge only one company ships replacement warranty parts free directly to the customer. This eliminates the worry that your local dealer will not meet your expectations. 

I would look at all three if you can. Open and close them. Imagine how you would use it. Don’t let anyone tell you the ceramics are of different quality, that is a BS line from some sales people. 

For what it’s worth I moderate/admin mix of kamamdo forums and Facebook groups.


----------



## slobound (Nov 15, 2018)

For what it's worth, I didn't think too much about the warranty until I had to use it. I had to use the KJ warranty for a cracked bottom and they immediately put in the claim. I received the bottom, no questions asked, after completing the warranty form. Couldn't have been easier. 

I haven't needed to file a warranty claim with my BGE yet but I've heard they take care of you as well. Luckily, I have a couple good BGE dealers close by in case anything happens. 

IMO, the non-transferrable warranty is "worth" it unless you can find a great deal used.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 15, 2018)

I mean no disrespect to Egg heads and the other owners of like high end brands but its a misnomer and marketing to an extent, that leads buyers into thinking that a heavy ceramic Kamato is necessary for good cooking. Its the Kamato shape itself that does all the magic. This shape really slows down air movement, maximizes the fuel so the device doesn't need to be opened during cooking.

I've been running an Akorn for years now and it produces very very stable heat. I got mine at HD for $199 accessories and a solid stand included. No its not as pretty as the ceramic ones, but still performs comparably.

I still think most people don't know what their getting into w these Kamato style grills. They're a lot of work/commitment to use. Mastering the heat takes a lot of experience and frustration to dial in a 12+ hour cook at 200 degrees. The fuel is messy and can be a PIA to light properly. They take a lot of time to preheat, but they are the absolute best design for long cooking low even cooking. It truly transforms food and does create world class BBQ at home.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 15, 2018)

The original Kamados made in Japan were made of clay essentially. Bge copied that design, but contrary to popular belief they weren’t the first commercially available kamado. Regardless, the idea of the thickness and the weight is heat retention, and even heating throughout, this is what makes them efficient. Akorns are actually insulated with fiber insulation in the shell of the grill. Some high end stick burners are insulting their fire boxes increasing efficiency greatly, and some are double wall-ing their entire grills, making them almost as efficient as Kamados.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 15, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I mean no disrespect to Egg heads and the other owners of like high end brands but its a misnomer and marketing to an extent, that leads buyers into thinking that a heavy ceramic Kamato is necessary for good cooking. Its the Kamato shape itself that does all the magic. This shape really slows down air movement, maximizes the fuel so the device doesn't need to be opened during cooking.
> 
> I've been running an Akorn for years now and it produces very very stable heat. I got mine at HD for $199 accessories and a solid stand included. No its not as pretty as the ceramic ones, but still performs comparably.
> 
> I still think most people don't know what their getting into w these Kamato style grills. They're a lot of work/commitment to use. Mastering the heat takes a lot of experience and frustration to dial in a 12+ hour cook at 200 degrees. The fuel is messy and can be a PIA to light properly. They take a lot of time to preheat, but they are the absolute best design for long cooking low even cooking. It truly transforms food and does create world class BBQ at home.



Their are pros and cons to akorns vs ceramic, no denying that. If Akron made a 24 inch grill, I might have that instead of KJ. I have made friends as KJ HQ, and have been impressed by them in every way from customer service to inovation. That had earned my loyalty.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 15, 2018)

5698k said:


> The original Kamados made in Japan were made of clay essentially. Bge copied that design, but contrary to popular belief they weren’t the first commercially available kamado. Regardless, the idea of the thickness and the weight is heat retention, and even heating throughout, this is what makes them efficient. Akorns are actually insulated with fiber insulation in the shell of the grill. Some high end stick burners are insulting their fire boxes increasing efficiency greatly, and some are double wall-ing their entire grills, making them almost as efficient as Kamados.


I haven’t done the test myself, but my understanding is that an Akorn is slightly more efficient than KJ, Primo, or BGE.


----------



## Paraffin (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks for all the info above. I'll re-visit this thread and may ask some questions when I have some money to spend next year! It sounds like past a certain point, there are just different flavors of good hardware.


----------



## Anton (Nov 16, 2018)

Then there are these things:

https://komodokamado.com/
https://komodokamado.com/pages/all-grills-price-list


----------



## 5698k (Nov 16, 2018)

That’s what I have, a 23” and a 19” tabletop.


----------



## Anton (Nov 17, 2018)

5698k said:


> That’s what I have, a 23” and a 19” tabletop.


pics would be nice


----------



## 5698k (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 17, 2018)

Insane setup 56! [emoji106]


----------



## 5698k (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks, I really get a lot of use out of it. New Orleans is pretty mild most of the time, so outdoor cooking is easy.


----------



## Anton (Nov 17, 2018)

5698k said:


> View attachment 44852



That’s a awesome, I’ve always admired how the 23 and up stands and commands attention. I. Reply considered trading some knives for one but never went through and ended up with a primo instead. Respect sir glad to hear you put some hours on these


----------



## slobound (Nov 17, 2018)

5698k said:


> View attachment 44852


WOW, I’m pretty jealous of this! Great KK set up.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 17, 2018)

The 23 is my favorite of all of them, it’s the original design. When I bought mine, that was the biggest available. Dennis has since added a 32” and a 42”, plus the newer grills all have a hi cap design, giving more room in the lid. 

These grills aren’t for everyone, but if anyone is considering one, I can’t recommend them enough.


----------



## jacko9 (Nov 17, 2018)

Weber Smokey Mountain here can't beat it for the price and out here in California I don't worry about the double wall construction.


----------



## Sambar Stag (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm the proud owner of an Imperial Kamado, made in the 70's by the Kinuura Yaki Pottery Co. in Japan. I use it regularly for smoking salmon; three other grills, charcoal or propane handle the other cooking chores at the house. Been looking for years for a used BGE at a price I am willing to pay. No luck yet.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 24, 2018)

mfishsauce said:


> I'm interested to hear what flameboss got up their sleeve with 500...



Just pre-ordered the 500, it's going to replace my CyberQ wifi.


----------



## brianh (Nov 24, 2018)

Flameboss getting flamed pretty badly on Facebook for connectivity over Thanksgiving.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 24, 2018)

brianh said:


> Flameboss getting flamed pretty badly on Facebook for connectivity over Thanksgiving.



Again? They had an outage on Thanksgiving 2017.


----------



## brianh (Nov 24, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Again? They had an outage on Thanksgiving 2017.



Yeah, apparently it happened again.


----------



## slobound (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah, they even sent out an apology email afterward but I know a lot of guys that had issues during one of the busiest cooking days of the year.


----------



## daveb (Nov 24, 2018)

ntxt


----------



## daveb (Nov 24, 2018)

bkultra said:


> my CyberQ wifi



Different from Digi-Q?


----------



## bkultra (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes CyberQ wifi was the first model that connected to WiFi and could be controlled via a network device... Or over the internet with port forwarding. This one was replaced with the CyberQ Cloud model.


----------



## Bodine (Nov 24, 2018)

Got a mess of Poblanos, habeneros, jalapenos, and mole peppers ready to come off a 4 hour smoke now. Then on to the dehydrator.
Got to love any grill that can hold temp for hours on end without much adjustment.


----------



## 5698k (Nov 24, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Yes CyberQ wifi was the first model that connected to WiFi and could be controlled via a network device... Or over the internet with port forwarding. This one was replaced with the CyberQ Cloud model.



Actually the rocks stoker was the first, but the cyber was more user friendly, and has withstood the test of time. My non cloud unit still works fine, and I use it regularly. My only complaint is the user interface could use work.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 24, 2018)

5698k said:


> Actually the rocks stoker was the first, but the cyber was more user friendly, and has withstood the test of time. My non cloud unit still works fine, and I use it regularly. My only complaint is the user interface could use work.



I was speaking of the CyberQ lineup... Dave asked how it differed from the Digi Q

Edit: My CyberQ wifi recently died. The pit temp is not accurate and I've tried other probes.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 25, 2018)

I got the flameboss 400 when they came out just to see... it’s ok, but forced air isn’t my favorite. I am curious about the smobot, but adjusting temps manually is still so easy that it’s kind of stupid to use these things.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 25, 2018)

I use them for overnight cooks or anything 12+ hours. I also like them during the winter months here in Chicago. When it's below zero it's easy to run out of fuel and they make monitoring that easy... Also I'm lazy and like to overcomplicate things.


----------

